# au bord de la sauvagerie



## simenon

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à bien comprendre le sens de l'expression en objet. Dans le roman que je suis en train de lire elle apparaît deux fois, toujours employée par une femme insane. Cette femme, en compagnie d'un autre fou, a pris le pouvoir dans l'asile où elle est enfermée. La première fois elle délire en parlant avec son complice et accuse une femme de l'avoir tuée quand elle était petite. Elle dit: "Elle est au bord de la sauvagerie" et puis ajoute qu'elle va tuer tout le monde, qu'elle va tuer les infirmières. 
La deuxième fois aussi elle parle avec son complice. La police va bientôt intervenir et reprendre le contrôle du site. L'homme (le complice) entend les sirènes et dit à la femme que la police se rapproche. Elle répond:
"On est au bord de la sauvagerie. On est puissants. On a la situation bien en main. Elle osera rien nous faire". 
Il s'agit d'une allusion à la férocité? Comme à dire qu'on est comme des bêtes féroces?


----------



## Chimel

"Au bord de" signifie: à la limite de, à deux doigts de, sur le point de tomber dans. Une société au bord de la faillite est une société presque en faillite. L'image est celle de quelqu'un qui se tient au bord d'un gouffre: il suffirait d'un rien pour qu'il y tombe (ci: dans la sauvagerie, la férocité).


----------



## simenon

Merci Chimel. Je connais le sens de l'expression "au bord de". Ce qui ne m'était pas très claire est l'idée qu'on est "au bord ou à la limite de la sauvagerie". Même parce que la première fois ça semble avoir une connotation négative (on parle d'une ennemie présumée), tandis que la deuxième fois la connotation semble posifive (on parle d'eux mêmes).


----------



## simenon

En revenant sur la question, on pourrait dire, à peu près, "Elle est presque comme une bête sauvage"? Est-ce que le sens serait très différent?


----------



## Jasmine tea

Si la femme qui s'exprime ici (dans le roman) n'a pas toute sa raison, il est naturel qu'elle s'exprime de manière insensée. 
Et je ne pense pas qu'il faut tenter de donner du sens à une phrase énigmatique qu'une personne raisonnable (qui a toute sa tête) n'est pas sensée saisir parfaitement!

Cela dit, en lisant "au bord de la sauvagerie", dans ma tête résonne la formule "au bord de la folie". Dans le contexte, j'imagine que la folie retire toute limite à la sauvagerie. Raison pour laquelle il est dit à la fin que leur sauvagerie les rend puissants, ils doivent certes faire peur...


----------



## matoupaschat

Alors, plutôt "on est presque des bêtes sauvages" et même, je préférerais sans le _bêtes, _"on est presque des sauvages". 
On verra si *Chimel* est d'accord...


----------



## Chimel

Chimel est entièrement d'accord...


----------



## simenon

Merci à tous les trois. Je n'avais pas compri qu'en français l'expression faisait l'effet de quelque chose d'insensé. C'est comme ça? Elle semble insensée? Car si je traduis à la lettre comme on le fait dans l'expression "au bord de la folie", l'effet en italien est très bizarre, est le sens serait non pas qu'elle est presque sauvage, mais qu'elle va bientot devenir sauvage, ce qui n'a pas trop de sens (surtout dans le premier cas où l'on parle d'une femme qui n'est pas là, dont on ne sait rien). 
Quant à ce que Matou dit, j'avais pensé aux "bêtes sauvages" pour donner l'idée de la féroce, car le "sauvage" ne fait pas penser à ça (du moins en italien), mais plutot à l'absence d'ordre, de règle et de civilité. Enfin dire qu'on est comme un sauvage a une connotation sans aucun doute négative (et ici dans le deuxième n'est pas le cas), tandis que dire qu'on est comme une bête sauvage, peut faire allusion à la force et à la violence et donc avoir aussi une connotation (du point de vue d'un guérrier ou de quelqu'un qui veut se présenter comme ménaçant) assez positive.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Oui, je pense que je traduirais tel quel. En français ce n'est pas une expression courante, "être au bord de la sauvagerie".


----------



## simenon

D'accord, elle n'est pas courante. Mais en français on peut dire normalement (à ce que je lis dans le Trésor): au bord de la folie, du désespoir, de la détresse, de l'amour, de l'indignation, de l'action, du sommeil, du laisser aller, etc. Donc on dirait qu'on peut l'utiliser avec tout les état d'ame. Chez nous on peut le dire seulement pour des sentiment ou des situation qui ressemblent à un abîme, c'est-à-dire qui sont subites, dans lesquels on tombe tout d'un coup comme on tomberait dans un abîme (folie, faillite, désespoir, etc).


----------



## Jasmine tea

simenon said:


> D'accord, elle n'est pas courante. Mais en français on peut dire normalement (à ce que je lis dans le Trésor): au bord de la folie, du désespoir, de la détresse, de l'amour, de l'indignation, de l'action, du sommeil, du laisser aller, etc. Donc on dirait qu'on peut l'utiliser avec tout les état d'ame. Chez nous on peut le dire seulement pour des sentiment ou des situation qui ressemblent à un abîme, c'est-à-dire qui sont subites, dans lesquels on tombe tout d'un coup comme on tomberait dans un abîme (folie, faillite, désespoir, etc).



Hmmm. En effet, ça complique un peu les choses.
Peut-être dans ce cas serait-il possible de traduire "on frôle la sauvagerie" (pour "on est au bord de la sauvagerie")...?


----------



## simenon

Merci Jasmine. C'est une idée. Mais à bien voir, dans le contexte, ça ne me semble pas très adapté au personnage, à son langage. A mon avis c'est trop littéraire, je ne sais pas comment dire, trop gentil.


----------



## matoupaschat

Une question Sim: selon toi, en italien, on ne dira pas "tomber dans la cruauté, dans la barbarie, etc" ?
Et que dirais-tu de "à la limite de la sauvagerie/cruauté/barbarie" ?


----------



## simenon

Alors "tomber dans la cruauté, dans la barbarie, etc" non, je ne le dirait pas. On dirait "tomber dans la misère, dans l'erreur, dans le désespoir", mais pas dans la cruauté (dans la barbarie, je ne sais plus).
"A la limite de la sauvagerie/féroce" est la première chose que j'avais écrit. Mais je ne suis pas convaincue. La vérité est que maintenant je n'arrive plus à "sentir" la phrase, à distinguer ce qui est italien de ce qui ne l'est pas. Je crois que je dois laisser passer en peu de temps et puis y revenir. 
Mais le sens de "Elle est au bord de la sauvagerie" ne pourrait pas être "Elle va bientôt devenir féroce", "elle est en train de devenire féroce/s'énerver/s'acharner"? Comme une sorte de ménace, comme à dire: faites attention (ou faisons attention) elle pourrait s'enerver et vous attaquer comme une bete féroce?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La différence entre _à la limite de la sauvagerie_ et _au bord de la sauvagerie_ c'est que, comme ça a déjà été dit rapidement, _au bord_ donne l'idée qu'on peut _tomber_ dedans (et ne plus en sortir).
Il y a une idée de danger avec _au bord_.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Et puis, avec "au bord de", on se dit qu'elle va *basculer *dans la sauvagerie...

Je poursuis dans la lignée du message de JeandeSponde, avec ce surplus de "perte d'équilibre", "franchissement de seuil vers" que dénote à mon sens "basculer".


----------



## matoupaschat

simenon said:


> Alors "tomber dans la cruauté, dans la barbarie, etc" non, je ne le dirais pas. On dirait "tomber dans la misère, dans l'erreur, dans le désespoir", mais pas dans la cruauté (dans la barbarie, je ne sais plus).


Merci pour ta réponse. En français aussi cela ferait problème dans ce cas-là, je crois.


> "A la limite de la sauvagerie/féroce" est la première chose que j'avais écrite. Mais je ne suis pas convaincue. La vérité est que maintenant je n'arrive plus à "sentir" la phrase, à distinguer ce qui est italien de ce qui ne l'est pas. Je crois que je dois laisser passer en peu de temps et puis y revenir.


Désolé, je suis un peu "fondu" ces derniers temps et je ne me rappelais déjà plus l'avoir lu . Tu as raison, un peu de temps et l'idée viendra toute seule, j'en suis sûr


----------



## simenon

Non, mais tu ne pouvais pas le savoir. Je l'avais écris en italien, dans mon texte, pas ici. 
Merci aussi a JeanDeSponde et Jasmine. Je vais penser à vos suggestion. Comme je disais, je dois relire le texte à tête réposée.


----------

